# What kind of dog is this?



## WittlenGrizz (May 16, 2010)

This is the father to a puppy I am getting. The mother is a heeler, and the owner is saying that this father is a catahoula. I know Catahoula's ear's are not supposed to stand up, so I don't think it's pure. However, it does have the one blue eye and coloring. I just want to get all your imput as that what you think this dog is mixed with, because I really doubt it's pure Catahoula. Thanks for your opinions!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

well if the Dam is a cattle dog that would be where the ears come from. I could believe catahoula ACD mix.


----------



## WittlenGrizz (May 16, 2010)

This isn't the puppy, this is the father who is supposed to be pure catahoula. I think it is probably mixed with ACD too...b/c where else would it get those ears?


----------

